
Relevant XKCD - mikecarlton
http://thomaspark.co/2017/01/relevant-xkcd/
======
tempodox
And yet, after several recursions, the Back button gets you out at once. Non-
local exit?

~~~
jessaustin
If you've got scripting on, you're just running an animation rather than
following a link. Even if you were following a link, it's standard browser
behavior to back out with one click even after you've clicked several times
through the same link.

try this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13793733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13793733)

------
roryisok
I thought this was going to be a bot that auto discovered the relevant xkcd
but I think I like this even more

~~~
nurettin
Knowing Hn, someone would try to build a saas and start monetizing it.

~~~
adtac
Ask and ye shall receive: [https://relevant-xkcd.github.io/](https://relevant-
xkcd.github.io/) (I'm not monetizing it though lol)

~~~
roryisok
Did you actually build this based off my comment??

~~~
adtac
Yeah, took me like 3 hours :)

~~~
roryisok
Nice! I wish I could throw out code that quickly. That would have taken me
three weeks

------
egfx
this one put me in the mood
[https://qkast.com/share?channel=2&moment=1488779609869](https://qkast.com/share?channel=2&moment=1488779609869)

